# Steering Wheel Cover



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

I am looking to purchase a cover for my steering wheel. However, before i go out and buy one does anyone know the size to buy??


----------



## codemonkey812 (Sep 25, 2014)

I found the 13.5" fits. I have this one Robot Check


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*cruzerli*, here are some nice options you might be interested in: 2011 Chevy Cruze Steering Wheel Covers at CARiD.com Let me know if you have questions on anything specific.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Leather Steering Wheel Covers Manufacturer and Distributor

I liked them and once they are installed they stay installed. 
They also look factory. You can get color samples before you buy so you what will match.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Another vote for wheelskins. I love the quality and feel of their steering cover. For those who want to install a cover, I suggest following the baseball stitch method.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Money + self labor, I'd spring for a Camaro wheel sans shifter paddles. I had that though with my Subaru and it's 10 year old wheel until I watched the video of installing the cover sped up. Sped up, the video was still like 6 mins long. The cool aftermarket wheels for us was like $500 so I got another OEM one and called it a day. 




















My Cruze wheel is starting to get bad, if I hold on to the car long enough I may go swede wheel route as well.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought a cheap cover from Advance Auto when the rivets of my jeans scuffed the factory leather. It was like $20 of the shelf and fits great.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

wheelskins is great, I had one on my old Fusion.


----------

